# Moss ID



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

I have this much darker green "fuzzy" moss that intertwines through my Java moss. I know the picture is not that great, but can anyone help me identity it? (center of pic...much darker green) 
Thanks!!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

HighWater said:


> I have this much darker green "fuzzy" moss that intertwines through my Java moss. I know the picture is not that great, but can anyone help me identity it? (center of pic...much darker green)
> Thanks!!


Looks like an algae to me, not sure which one of the top of my head but if you look at pictures of algae you'll see one very similar to your picture.

Harry


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

That definitely looks like some black beard algae on your java moss.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

kevinli1021 said:


> That definitely looks like some black beard algae on your java moss.


+1 Sure is BBA, get rid of it quickly - take out the entire strand of moss - don't cut any part of the algae, also don't let any "hairs" get loose from the algae, it can spread quickly.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks gang!! How do I get rid of it?? Just try and pull it out of the Java Moss??


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

HighWater said:


> Thanks gang!! How do I get rid of it?? Just try and pull it out of the Java Moss??


Make sure you remove the entire strand of moss that has the algae. Try not to break any "hairs" off the algae.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! I see it's also on the sponge filter and a bit on the back side of glass. Gonna try and do a glean up and limit the time the light in on over the tank.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

This stuff is intertwined all through my large clump of Java Moss. There is no way I'm going to get it out 100%. Do I have to scrap my large clump of java moss because this is in it?? Is there ANY way I can get rid of BB algae without throwing out all my moss?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

HighWater said:


> This stuff is intertwined all through my large clump of Java Moss. There is no way I'm going to get it out 100%. Do I have to scrap my large clump of java moss because this is in it?? Is there ANY way I can get rid of BB algae without throwing out all my moss?


Hmm, algae eating shrimps (amanos) could help tame the algae, but since it's java moss - you can use _Seachem Flourish Excel_ or a light H2O2 solution to treat the algae. You can spot treat the moss or take the mass out and dip them quickly.
These two solutions can damage/kill moss, I would say it won't do much to a hardy moss like java, just don't expose them to too much or too long of either one.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I swear by Ramshorn Snails. They'll mow BBA down. 

I had it in my 8g Nano on fissidens fontanus, a.k.a. Phoenix moss and the snails got rid of it. Haven't seen it in 1.5 years.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Well....I've cut down the light time, slowed down the air/water movement in the tank, cut as much BBA out of my Java Moss as possible, did a 40% water change, dropped the sponge filter in 9 parts water/ 1 part bleach and let soak, wiped down the lid with a bleach & water mixture, replace the airline going to the sponge filter (trace BBA on line), over dosed tank with Flourish Excel (1.5ml/5 gallon) and added red Rams Horn snails (1" Bristlenose plecos and Cherry Shrimp already in tank). Now all I need to get is a Chinese Algae eater........
I'm starting to think it would have been easier to have pitched out the Java Moss and started fresh. 
Thanks for your help guys! (BIG thumbs up)


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

HighWater said:


> Well....I've cut down the light time, slowed down the air/water movement in the tank, cut as much BBA out of my Java Moss as possible, did a 40% water change, dropped the sponge filter in 9 parts water/ 1 part bleach and let soak, wiped down the lid with a bleach & water mixture, replace the airline going to the sponge filter (trace BBA on line), over dosed tank with Flourish Excel (1.5ml/5 gallon) and added red Rams Horn snails (1" Bristlenose plecos and Cherry Shrimp already in tank). Now all I need to get is a Chinese Algae eater........
> I'm starting to think it would have been easier to have pitched out the Java Moss and started fresh.
> Thanks for your help guys! (BIG thumbs up)


Contrary to their name Chinese Algae Eaters don't actually eat much algae ... there are way better fish that you should consider getting to help deal with the algae.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Harry Muscle said:


> Contrary to their name Chinese Algae Eaters don't actually eat much algae ... there are way better fish that you should consider getting to help deal with the algae.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


+1 chinese algae eaters are the worst. Some Siamese algae eaters could help with the bba.. But only if you starve them enough.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

What fish would you recommend then?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

HighWater said:


> What fish would you recommend then?


Don't buy fish just for combating algae. Choose fish upon your desires and create a style all your own. Whether it be a hi or lo-tech planted or a biotype setup from a specific region.

Algae runs its course in most aquariums especially in new setups.

As an example, I set up a 45g African Cichlid tank with rock-work and a bare bottom, and almost immediately I got brown algae. I tried removing it manually, but it kept coming back. A couple of months later I decided to add 4 Calico plecos(I had these in another tank) and in a few weeks they managed to clean the tank up nicely and are keeping the brown algae at bay. The algae is still there but hardly noticeable. Tank has been up & running for about a year now.

good luck


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Scott.....I have lots of different fish at this moment. I'd actually _prefer_ to add fish to combat this algae now. 
Thanks for all your help BTW.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

HighWater said:


> What fish would you recommend then?


1. Siamese algae eaters
2. Amano shrimps


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

default said:


> 1. Siamese algae eaters
> 2. Amano shrimps


I agree with default. Siamese algae eaters will devour the black beard algae. Just don't feed your fishes for a couple days and they will clear off any visible algae. Amano shrimps can work too but will be more costly for the same amount of algae eating power of SAEs.

Make sure to be able to identify between Chinese Algae Eaters vs. Flying Foxes vs. Siamese algae eaters. It gets very confusing and lots of pet stores mislabel them and sell them off unknowingly.

Also always buy the smallest siamese algae eaters because once they age and grow larger they tend to become more aggressive, lazy, and eat less algae. Ideally buy them when they are about 1" in size.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Guys!!.....I was actually at PetSmart yesterday and they had "algae eaters" on sale. I picked up 1 gold and 2 regular. I *hope* there the real deal? 

http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/live-fish/algae-eater-zid36-15193/cat-36-catid-300004?var_id=36-15193&_t=pfm%3Dcategory%26pfmvalue%3Dfaceted

** CRAP...just realized I got "Chinese" algae eaters.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmmmm......I had 2 moss balls in the aquarium before the BBA started? (still do) 
NO BBA formed on them, but it didn't stop it from starting.


----------

